# SSD 180/200 GB - Suggest



## manab_bikash (Mar 27, 2013)

*SSD 180/240/256 GB - Suggest*

I want to buy a SSD for my home setup....
It will be really helpful if someone suggest 1...
Price should be moderate....


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2013)

180GB - look for Corsair 180GB/240GB/ Force 3 SSD @ 8.7k /10.5k and for 256GB look for Samsung 250GB 840 Series SSD @ 11.2k - these are the cheapest but good performance SSds enough for home setup.


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> 180GB - look for Corsair 180GB/240GB/ Force 3 SSD @ 8.7k /10.5k and for 256GB look for Samsung 250GB 840 Series SSD @ 11.2k - these are the cheapest but good performance SSds enough for home setup.



+1. IMO 180GB is more than enough for home setup even if he play games


----------



## Xai (Mar 28, 2013)

Two generic questions:

What's with the rumours about OCZ going bankrupt. The Vertex 4 had generally good reviews, but is it safe to get OCZ products now?

Is Crucial M4 still advisable performance-wise compared to newer SSDs?


----------

